# Mormons and who else?



## keepitsimple (Jul 21, 2011)

I know Mormons preach prepping, but what other groups are known for being preppers?


----------



## TheAnt (Jun 7, 2011)

ANTS!

Poor folks prep too because we know there is always a chance of hard times.... there are also lots of Christians that prep.


----------



## Turtle (Dec 10, 2009)

TheAnt said:


> ANTS!
> 
> Poor folks prep too because we know there is always a chance of hard times.... there are also lots of Christians that prep.


Are you not including Mormons as "Christians"? :lolsmash:

I have to wonder how many Mormons actually prep; Nearly every Mormon I have ever met has been very . . . selective, perhaps? . . . in the rules that that they choose to follow. If I had a dollar for every alcoholic, cheating, sex-crazed Mormon I've ever met.... well, I'd have at least enough to buy a burger and fries.


----------



## TheAnt (Jun 7, 2011)

Turtle said:


> Are you not including Mormons as "Christians"? :lolsmash:
> 
> I have to wonder how many Mormons actually prep; Nearly every Mormon I have ever met has been very . . . selective, perhaps? . . . in the rules that that they choose to follow. If I had a dollar for every alcoholic, cheating, sex-crazed Mormon I've ever met.... well, I'd have at least enough to buy a burger and fries.


I didnt say it, you did. But, now that you mention it they, dont believe Christ is God... which He Himself claimed... so how can they be followers of Christ if they refute his claims?

Mormons do prep though and they are usually very nice folks! I could learn a lot about preps from them for sure! I wish more Christians saw the writing on the wall and would do the same. BTW, if you had a penny for every alcoholic, cheating, sex-crazed Christian you ever met you would probably have enough to buy a burger and fries too... maybe even get a drink with it 

Many self-professed Mormons are much like many self-professed Christians in how they are selective about what they follow -- because Mormonism is a religion and to many Christians Christianity is a religion also. We are all sinners.


----------



## gypsysue (Mar 27, 2010)

Followers of Christ can mean many things, as far as who anyone thinks he is, but let's keep religion to the religion section of the forum.

Whether the Mormons follow their church teachings of prepping or not, it is their official advice/position. Other goups, in my experience, are the local 7th Day Adventists, but I'm not sure they do that as a whole, a religion. The First Church of God in our area is very into prepping and teaches prep-related things.

Non-religion/spiritual prep and survival groups are in our area, and some of them teach at a lot of the prep-related events here. That catagory breaks down into the political and non-political. Then you have the MAGs (Mutual Aid Groups) that form from a variety of backgrounds. Some are work-related, some are neighborhood, some are just friends who find each other such as by meeting by chance at prep/survival supply stores. 

As for who is most famously known for teaching/advocating prepping, probably the Mormons. No more personal opinions, descriptions, summaries, or other comments regarding religion or religious beliefs on this thread, please.


----------



## DJgang (Apr 10, 2011)

I can not think of any others who actually preach or teach prepping.


----------



## Turtle (Dec 10, 2009)

Sorry, Sue; I wasn't trying to drag this thread off topic, just saying that I have never personally met a Mormon who followed that particular teaching.

One thing that I have never seen addressed on here is the fact that so many various "Christian" hate groups (the Klan and it's many various splinter groups, etcetera) tend to attempt to cloak their activities under the guise of religious activites. I would say to be wary of groups that place _too much_ emphasis on various aspects of prepping; I know that _my_ church doesn't have a fifteen foot fence topped with barbed wire and gun ports in the walls, ya know?


----------



## Asatrur (Dec 17, 2008)

oh crap, please stop! On another board, this same topic came up and it was not too many posts and all the JDC folks were bickering about who is better. The OP was about groups prepping, not the religion right of the groups.

As to the OP, I am Asatrur which is a faith of the Northern Germanic Gods and we have our Nine Noble Virtues, one of which is self-reliance. Based on this, a lot of us are preppers by default.

I have known several Mormons and all of the ones I have met after finding out I was a prepper have been preppers through and through.

GS, I hope this fits into your boundaries listed above.


----------



## keepitsimple (Jul 21, 2011)

TheAnt said:


> ... because Mormonism is a religion and to many Christians Christianity is a religion also. We are all sinners.


:2thumb: Well said Ant. All religion does is condemn. True Christianity is a relationship with God because of the sacrifice of our Savior. While religion condemns Christianity sets you free from condemnation. Side note: I watched a documentary called The Case for Christ on netflix last night and it was very good. I highly recommend it.


----------



## keepitsimple (Jul 21, 2011)

gypsysue said:


> Followers of Christ can mean many things, as far as who anyone thinks he is, but let's keep religion to the religion section of the forum.
> 
> Whether the Mormons follow their church teachings of prepping or not, it is their official advice/position. Other goups, in my experience, are the local 7th Day Adventists, but I'm not sure they do that as a whole, a religion. The First Church of God in our area is very into prepping and teaches prep-related things.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the information ... sorry for my last post. I replied to it before reading your request for no more faith-based responses.


----------



## gypsysue (Mar 27, 2010)

One thing is for certain, everywhere I've been in the last year, the main thought on everyone's mind seems to be prepping, the economy and other state-of-the-nation or world issues. We've traveled 4,400 miles since February, through most of the western states, and people of all types bring up the subject.

There's a growing number of not-sheeples-any-more.

Forgiven, keepitsimple. Keep posting, we're happy to have you on the forum!


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

keepitsimple said:


> I know Mormons preach prepping, but what other groups are known for being preppers?


Amish, Hutterite and Mennonite are known for being preppers - I am of the Mennonite persuasion.


----------



## Ponce (May 3, 2009)

Nothing like having a Cuban around who knows the meaning of WTSHTF, at this time I have 7 to 8 years worth of food in stock with 2.5 years of Mountain House.......by the time that I am ready to used it about 20% will no longer be good and that's why I bought so much........

"Better be ready than sorry"........... :scratch


----------



## kejmack (May 17, 2011)

Amish and Mennonites are preppers. It isn't necessarily preached in church...it is more a cultural expectation.


----------

